

Multiplayer Conway's Game Of Life - samlev
http://gameoflife.samuellevy.com/shared/

======
samlev
Well... I'm starting to think that I may be slightly obsessed with this game.
This is the second version I've made of it in as many weeks.

Really, though, it's a nice/easy way to test out some interesting ideas (in
this case making a real-time multiplayer interface with javascript)

